# How to convince parents to get another tank



## AngryDempsey1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Here's my issue. My uncle has offered to give me a tank for absolutely free w/ hood and filter included. However my parents won't allow me to get it for some reason. I am looking for good ways to convince them as to why I should be able to get another tank. Telling them I will get good grades won't work because I'm a straight A student in highschool. They don't really have a reason for not letting me get another tank, they just say no.

Thanks


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Just tell them you'll hold your breath till you turn blue *r2


----------



## AngryDempsey1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Their response would be better start holding your breath then


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

Tell them yea, fish suck, you're going to be a drummer in a death metal band. Motorcycle racing works well too.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Tell them you want to further your interest and knowledge of freshwater biology. Tell them you want some type of fish that takes a little know how and TLC. If that doesn't work tell them for $20 you will prove fish can be born from perfectly dry dirt using an air stone and kitchen bowl full of aquarium water. Go on Aquabid under Killie fish, buy some eggs and let the show begin. Most peat / soil spawners will not require a heater, room temp will work. Plus Killies are stunningly colored. Tell them you will want at least three more tanks to keep learning.


----------



## AngryDempsey1 (Mar 4, 2015)

That's a really good idea thank you henning


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Tell them that it will help you become more responsible because you are taking care of living things.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Seriously: to be studying and hobbyists to the same time, is not a contradiction.
I have before important exams always caught in the day only in calm flee the pond. The next day I was rested and not nervous. Then I had better grades than one who has learned all night.
You just have to watch out equally well in the lectures.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

how big is the tank?and also are yall on a concrete slab?


----------



## AngryDempsey1 (Mar 4, 2015)

I have a 29 gallon now and my uncle wants to give me another 29 gallon. As for the concrete slab, I'm not sure I understand want your asking? You asking about my foundation.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yes,if you have a concrete slab then you can jump up and down with out anything shaking.if you dont have a concrete slab and you jump up then you will see things shake.
since you already have a tank of the same size then i dont think that foundation would be an issue.


----------



## AngryDempsey1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank you for that insight Bigb


----------



## stasia8756 (Jun 10, 2009)

Remind them that with the exception of initial setup, fishkeeping is relatively inexpensive, and your hobby could just as easily have been a very pricey one.


----------



## AngryDempsey1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Stasia the tank, filter, heater, as well as the lamp with Hood are free. So there is no initial cost besides water.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

I assume you make your bed, clean your room, help with chores around the house etc. Many parents find that when their children get pets, the parents end up caring for them. Another possibility s that they see you as overextended already with too many clubs, events, friends, etc. 

A large shimp tank is also an idea. If you raise some hard to find shrimp, and sell them online, or to local fish stores you can consider your fish tank an income producing less than part time job. It would teach you about business, economics.

Initial costs even if you have the hardware can still cost a bit. A decent strata, water chemicles, testing kit, fish food, initial stock, water changing and tank cleaning tools are not free either.


----------



## AngryDempsey1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Kalyke I already have one tanks because of this I have all the chemicals, water declorinater etc.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

What is your track record with your existing tank? Is it kept clean with weekly water changes and substrate vacs? Are the fish long time survivors or have you been replacing them regularly? 

Arguing will not get you anywhere. If now is not the right time according to your parents, then just let it be and enjoy what you have. Ask again next year.


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

AngryDempsey1 said:


> Kalyke I already have one tanks because of this I have all the chemicals, water declorinater etc.



In the long run it is their house. You may live their free of charge, but they make the rules. I guess I am saying if my son or daughter had a nice big aquarium, I would not let them get a second one too. You did not mention the size of this tank. A 10 gallon might have a chance. A 55 gallon weighs many hundred gallons (625 + gravel, rocks, plants fish and stand) and unless you have concrete floors, you just can't throw several in a room.

I actually think threatening to get tattoos etc is not a good route. If I were mom I would be counting the days till you turned 18 and I could throw you out and change the locks if you got smart with me.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

kalyke said:


> I actually think threatening to get tattoos etc is not a good route. If I were mom I would be counting the days till you turned 18 and I could throw you out and change the locks if you got smart with me.


You've raised kids & never had a disagreement with them? That would be a first.


----------



## AngryDempsey1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Update: I got a 60 gallon for my birthday


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

*birthday cake
Happy Birthday!

Do you get to keep the 29 running ? Congratulations. You now have MTS! :ha (Multiple Tank Syndrome. ) 

What are your plans for the 60? Be sure to start a journal on this site. It is very kewl to come back to it in a year and see how much you've progressed. (And I get to see pictures!!)

:nerd:


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

kalyke said:


> unless you have concrete floors, you just can't throw several in a room.


I have two 10 gallons, 1 5 gallon, one 28 gallon, one 20 gallon, and one 38 gallon all in my bedroom. Which does not have a concrete floor. I am actually planning to get one more 5 gallon, and two more 10 gallons for my room, with the possibility of one more 5 gallon after those tanks. Believe it or not, I actually knew my floor would hold the tanks. I got a bunch of my friends to stand in 1 place .


AngryDempsey1 said:


> Update: I got a 60 gallon for my birthday


Congratulations dude. What are you gonna put in it?


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Congratulations on the 60! Now you know why your parents didn't want you to get the other 29.  

And as far as BigB's comment, I would be careful putting that much weight on the floors. If you are on a foundation, then all that weight is being supported by (depend on where you live, what the building codes are, and how old the house is) 2x8 to 2X12 typically, which might hold the weight, but will warp over time. This is the same reason water beds are not recommended for houses with foundations, only slabs. My house (which was built in 1927) should hold the weight, but the floors will warp big time, which is why I'm going to have to set the 75 up in the garage and keep it heated/cooled. I want it inside, but I'm still scared to bring the 55's inside, as I live next to railroad tracks, so the whole house vibrates several times a day... I'm not saying your floor won't hold that, just be mindful of the total weight you are putting there, where it is in relation to supporting structures of the house, and any additional factors that might play a role. I would hate to hear that your floor gave out and you lost fish.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

The bad thing is that I am using concrete blocks as a stand for my 38 gallon, so add 360 pounds to that . Each block weighs 30 pounds. And I am using 6 more blocks for 2 10 gallon tanks. I have yet to set up the 10's yet but I have the blocks in the room. My room is right above the basement so I have my walls reinforced. Sorry Dempsey for hijacking the thread.


----------

